# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Lupus

## monique14

hoi allemaal,

Ik ben monique,heb al verschillende jaren huidlupus.
De laatste maanden heb ik veel last van pijn in de schouders.
Heb al verschillende medicijnen genomen en heb al cortisospuiten gehad.
Maar tot op heden heeft het nog niet veel geholpen.
Ben vandaag terug bij de reumatoloog geweest en zij heeft mij nu spierverslappers voorgeschreven.
Hoop dat het nu een beetje gaat verbeteren.
Ziijn er nog mensen die hier last van hebben? 

groetjes monique14

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Monique,

Wat vervelend dat je al zolang last van Lupus hebt, en van de schouders nu ook.
Helaas kan ik je zelf geen eigen ervaring meegeven, maar heb wel een artikel over Lupus Erythematodes gevonden: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=37546#post37546 (Hoop dat dit wel de goede Lupus is welke jij bedoeld, anders moet je het me even laten weten!)

Ik wens je in ieder geval héél veel sterkte!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## monique14

> Beste Monique,
> 
> Wat vervelend dat je al zolang last van Lupus hebt, en van de schouders nu ook.
> Helaas kan ik je zelf geen eigen ervaring meegeven, maar heb wel een artikel over Lupus Erythematodes gevonden: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=37546#post37546 (Hoop dat dit wel de goede Lupus is welke jij bedoeld, anders moet je het me even laten weten!)
> 
> Ik wens je in ieder geval héél veel sterkte!
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


hoi Sylvia, 

Ik was het juist aan het lezen,
De reumatooog zegt dat de schouderpijn niks te maken heeft met de lupus.
Maar begrijp dan niet waar deze pijnen van komen,zij zegt ontstekingen.
Hoop dat het snel beter wordt.

Bedankt, groetjes monique14 :Wink:

----------

